# Go-Go и протрузия?



## Шеда (29 Ноя 2011)

Уважаемые доктора, посмотрите пожалуйста ролик (уверяю, получите удовольствие ). Можно ли с компенсированной грыжей 9 мм L5-S1 - сейчас протрузия 6 мм и протрузией L4-L5 4 мм делать это?... Прыжков вроде нет, но смущают каблуки и резкие наклоны. По неврологии чутка на погоду тянет ногу, других симптомов нет (грыжа диагностирована в 2005, в 2010 делала новый МРТ - грыжи нет). Хочу записаться к этой девочке на курсы -)


----------

